# Laramie Wyoming



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I've never really been there, but am headed there this weekend to visit my inlaws while they are there serving an LDS Mission. Does anybody have any suggestions for fun things to do for a couple of days? Will be leaving tomorrow and coming back next Tuesday. Any thoughts or ideas are appreciated.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Fun things to do in Laramie? Huh. That's a tough one. I've been stranded in Laramie a few times and its been zero fun. Best bet might to just go out on the Medicine Bow looking for some critters. I love finding game. With the hunt on, it might be a bit tougher as the animals are pressed. But I've found some great elk herds on the pass between Cheyenne and Laramie. And there are always plenty of Pronghorn to watch. Just drive in any direction and you'll find them. Find a sports bar and watch the USU Aggies beat up on the Pokes in the football game on Saturday in Logan. But seriously - if I had to be stuck there for a couple of days, I'd take the binoculars and spotting scope and go wildlife watching.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL..... better get a DVD player and some movies buddy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's nothing to do in Laramie....no fish, no game, only fat-legged women.


----------

